# Epson Drucker plötzlich kein Schwarz mehr



## Niroc (11. Juli 2016)

*Epson Drucker plötzlich kein Schwarz mehr*

Mein Epson-Drucker druckt von einem auf den anderen Tag plötzlich kein schwarz mehr!
Die Patrone ist nicht leer und ich benutze keine Original patrone, aber das schon seit jahren nicht.
Ich hab schon eine mehrfache Druckkopf Reinigung durchlaufen lassen aber da tat sich nicht viel.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Brauche unbedingt was zum drucken.


----------



## Buchseite (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Epson Drucker plötzlich kein Schwarz mehr*

Gar kein Farbton bei schwarz Anwahl?
Hatte meine Nachbarin damals auch, bzw. es wurde in schlechter Qualität gedruckt,
Streifen und anderer Farbton.
Die Druckköpfe halten ja auch nicht ewig,
da die Hersteller ja ihre Patronen verkaufen wollen,
empfehlen sie natürlich Ihre Patronen.
Obwohl ich mittlerweile auch daran festhalte, dass die Originalpatronen zur Haltbarkeit der Druckköpfe beitragen können.
Ich habe den Druckkopf des Druckers der Nachbarin gereinigt, und dann lief er wieder.
Ich weiß nicht ob Dein Druckkopf im Epson ausbaubar ist........


Gruß

Michael


----------

